# Fast, easy and cheap creepy clock!



## afordz (Sep 17, 2012)

$10 creepy clock! here’s a video on the Clock ! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice transformation. Would look great with a small 5v 12v motor running continuously so the hands keep spinning. It’s nice to get a simple prop done and dusted


----------

